# Kernel panic while booting FreeBSD10-memstick image



## DLichti (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi,
I am trying to install FreeBSD 10 from a USB stick. I tried the i386 and amd64 images and tried wrote it under Windows with `Win32DiskImager` as well as under Ubuntu using `dd` as described in section 2.3 in the handbook.

In any case, the system is booting from the USB stick up to the point, where it tries to run /sbin/init. Apperently, the file cannot be found which causes a kernel panic and reboot after a short delay.

EDIT: This is what I am seeing just before the error occurs:

```
Root mount waiting for: usbus7 usbus3
Root mount waiting for: usbus7 usbus3
uhub4: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
uhub7: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus7 usbus3
ugen7.2: <SanDisk> at usbus 7 <-- this is the memory stick I am booting from
umass0: <SanDisk Cruzer Fit, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.27 addr 2> on usbus7
umass0:  SCSI over Bulk Only, quirks = 0x0100
umass0:4:0:-1: Attached to scbus4
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus4 target 0 lun 0
da0: <SanDisk Cruzer Fit 1.27> Removable Direct Access SCSI-6 device
da0: Serial Number 4C530012310120121214
da0: 40.00MB/s transfers
da0: 7633MB (15633408 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 973C)
da0: quirks=0x2<NO_6_BYTE>
Root mount waiting for: usbus7
ugen2.2: <Broadcom Corp> at usbus2
ugen7.3: <SuYin> at usbus7
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ufs/FreeBSD_Install [ro,noatime]...
exec /sbin/init: error 8
exec /sbin/init.bak: error 8
/: bad dir ino 22 at offset 0: mangled entry
init: not found in path /sbin/init:/sbin/oinit:/sbin/init.bak:/rescue/init
panic: no init
cpuid = 1
KDB: stack backtrace:
#0 0xffffffff808e7dd0 at kdb_backtrace+0x60
#1 0xffffffff808af8b5 at panic+0x155
#2 0xffffffff80861780 at start_init+0x2c0
#3 0xffffffff8088198a at fork_exit+0x9a
#4 0xffffffff80c758ce at fork_trampoline+0xe
Uptime: 6s
Automatic reboot in 15 seconds - press a key on the console to abort
--> Press a key on the console to reboot,
--> or switch off the system now.
```

Can anybody help me out?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 20, 2014)

Did you verify if the image was correctly downloaded before writing it to the stick? The image may have been corrupt. Did you try a different stick? The stick itself may be at fault.


----------



## DLichti (Apr 20, 2014)

I checked the check sums on both files after download, they were ok.

The USB stick is all new. I also checked it using the Windows integrity check and h2testw which did not report any problems. What other tools could I use? Unfortunately, I don't have any other USB stick available to me.

When I mount the stick in a VirtualBox FreeBSD machine, it seems all right. /sbin/init is present and can be executed (although it exits right away since the system is already running).

Also, I was able to run a Linux from that USB stick.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 20, 2014)

DLichti said:
			
		

> ```
> Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ufs/FreeBSD_Install [ro,noatime]...
> exec /sbin/init: error 8
> exec /sbin/init.bak: error 8
> ...


----------

